# Shrimp refuge



## Wolf6 (20 Nov 2021)

No journal for this one. I needed a place for my shrimp so got a 20l cube. Used soil from the old tank with some old grit and pieces of wood and rock I had lying around. Shrimp are still a bit unhappy but no deaths overnight.





Scavenged plants from the old tank, hope they will adapt to the no-co2 less light life. Will dose 1 or 2 pumps of tropica per week.


----------



## Wolf6 (25 Nov 2021)

Shrimp have calmed down and the tank is settling down. Dont think I lost any. Added some magnolia leaves that were readily accepted.


----------



## Karmicnull (26 Nov 2021)

I think you are going to have extremely happy shrimp!


----------



## Wolf6 (1 Dec 2021)

I love magnolia leaves after the shrimp have eaten the soft bits.


----------



## dw1305 (1 Dec 2021)

Hi all, 


Wolf6 said:


> I love magnolia leaves after the shrimp have eaten the soft bits.


I always collect a few deciduous <"Magnolia leaves"> for exactly <"that reason">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## shangman (1 Dec 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I always collect a few deciduous <"Magnolia leaves"> for exactly <"that reason">.
> 
> cheers Darrel


have you found the "normal" magnolia leaves ok in your aquariums? I knew that the evergreen _Magnolia grandiflora_ was, but not the deciduous species!


----------



## dw1305 (1 Dec 2021)

Hi all, 


shangman said:


> have you found the "normal" magnolia leaves ok in your aquariums?


I've <"used them">. I assume they are quite good as a grazing source for shrimps, snails and _Otocinclus_ etc. 

They are quite different to _Magnolia grandiflora, _they aren't at all persistent and skeletonize within a week or so. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wolf6 (1 Dec 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've <"used them">. I assume they are quite good as a grazing source for shrimps, snails and _Otocinclus_ etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I tested them on the shrimp I had in the quarantine tank and found the shrimp love them, but eat them in record time. Safe but gone in a matter of days/week


----------



## Wolf6 (7 Dec 2021)

Ludwigia remains nice and red despite the low tech less ferts.
Had  one dead shrimp a few days ago but not seeing anything worrying. Maybe just old? How old can shrimp get? 🤔


----------



## Kelvin12 (7 Dec 2021)

Nice tank small as it is its got a lot going on in it.  
Is there nothing these shrimp won't eat...... true scavengers.


----------



## Wolf6 (17 Dec 2021)

Out of my 3 tanks this one is the most relaxing. Low tech really means less stress. All plants seem to be growing, even the bits of crypt root i saved (deliberately in this tank) have started popping up leaves. Replaced the hob filter with aquael mini and its so much more quiet and provides more surface agitation. Slightly less pretty in the tank but once plants fill out more I shouldnt see much.


----------



## Kelvin12 (17 Dec 2021)

Ahmen to the smaller less stressful tank......


----------



## Aqua360 (18 Dec 2021)

Regarding shrimp lifespan, I believe 1-2 years is what you can expect, as per Chris Lukhaup


----------



## Wolf6 (24 Dec 2021)

Next generation is showing itself, first to be born in this nano. Always reassuring


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Dec 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> Next generation is showing itself, first to be born in this nano. Always reassuring
> View attachment 178851



This looks good! I started a 20l nano cube recently with the intention for shrimp, looking forward to populating it!


----------



## Wolf6 (11 Jan 2022)

Some blyxa leftover from main tank, just couldn't toss it. Let's see how it does in this low tech tank.
Cut back the ludwigia as the lower stems dropped leaves, and upped ferts and light a bit.


----------



## Kelvin12 (11 Jan 2022)

They love the leaves.


----------



## Wolf6 (19 Jan 2022)

They never grow tired of the seed heads 






Since this is not a journal I wont remark on some developing algae due to steadily increasing lights. 😆


----------



## Cris_thorn (26 Jan 2022)

Looks great. Can I ask how long you have lights on per day.  I'm new to this. Just started a low tech nano. I've seen people saying that you should use lower light for low tech.


----------



## Wolf6 (26 Jan 2022)

7 hours, 75% atm. I was algae free at 70 but I noticed my ludwigia dropping lower leaves so went up a bit which caused some spot algae on my anubias. Might go back to 70%.


----------



## Wolf6 (26 Jan 2022)

This was yesterday


----------



## Cris_thorn (26 Jan 2022)

Cheers for the info.  I've started from scratch so will take some time to get a balance.  Day 3 and I'm running for 6 hours at the moment.


----------



## Cris_thorn (26 Jan 2022)

Wolf6 said:


> View attachment 180782
> This was yesterday


Your tank looks great by the way.  Plants holding really deep colours.


----------



## Wolf6 (2 Feb 2022)

Tweaked light, down to 70% but 15min longer. Also adding some extra phosphate hoping that that will reduce the gsa.


----------



## Wolf6 (16 Feb 2022)

Tank is going through a difficult  phase. Lost 2 shrimp most likely due to me trying to eradicate the bba that popped up. Also dealing with some gsa still.


----------



## Wolf6 (22 Feb 2022)

Things have stabilised, shrimp seem relaxed again. Whatever was in the tap, it seems to have gone.


----------



## Wolf6 (19 May 2022)

Neglect breeds shrimp it seems. After losing some adults its a relief to have 3 new generations in short succession. Red one has appeared from the black/white ones.


----------

